# How-to: Check your Oil



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Is your oil life monitor somewhere around 60%? Do you know the last time you checked your oil? It's common practice to check the oil level every month. This simple check ensures the engine oil, the lifeblood of your engine, is at a healthy level. 

DISCLAIMER: This how-to is for informational purposes only. Neither I nor CruzeTalk have any responsibility or liability for damages occurring as a result of following the how-to. 

Tools needed:
Paper towel/napkin
Gloves (optional)

Step 1: Open the hood. 

Step 2: Find the oil pan dipstick. It's a yellow ring on the front of the engine. 










Step 3: Get your paper towel handy:










Step 4: Loop your finger through the yellow ring and gently pull towards you. The dipstick is roughly 18" long, so keep pulling. It'll make some noise coming out. That's normal. 










Step 5: Wipe off the dipstick on the paper towel:



















Step 4.5: Note those cross-hatched areas on the top and bottom of the dipstick. When the dipstick is pulled out, there should be oil in between those two cross-hatched areas, in the smooth areas.










Step 5: Line up the dipstick, and insert it back into the engine. Firmly press it in until it stops. 










Step 6: Repeat Step 4. Now, we check the oil level. Make sure there's oil on those smooth areas. 










Step 7: Repeat step 5. Make sure the dipstick is in there snugly. The car will turn on a yellow check engine light if it's not tight enough. 

If there's oil on the smooth areas, you're good to go. If there isn't, you'll need to buy a quart of dexos1 oil and add enough to get the level into the smooth areas. A quart of dexos1 oil is approximately $5-7 at Wal-Mart and most auto parts stores. Check the thread on how to change your oil for where to add that oil. Add only enough to get it into the smooth areas on the dipstick, and don't fill it too much. 

These engines should not be low on oil. If they are, the first step is to add oil. The next step is to schedule an appointment with a mechanic to determine what is causing the low oil level. 

Enjoy!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I nominate you, sir, for typical 'gas-station fill up' checks. Very well detailed. Honestly, I did not think of doing write-ups for the simple tasks. 

You the man Sciphi. :goodjob:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I know there is one already but you should do another how to: change your oil write up.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks, guys! 

Stuff that seems so easy to us might be the limit of other people's car skills. But hey, we have to start somewhere...


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

awesome write-up, i agree with Starks, do a DIY oil change - you're great at this!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like some of us could use a "how to clean your engine" write-up. :dazed052:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Looks like some of us could use a "how to clean your engine" write-up. :dazed052:
> 
> View attachment 7402


Tell me about it. Oh well, the wife would likely have a few words to say if I detailed the engine. Or tell me to do the same to her car...

My oil was recently changed, so there will not be a forthcoming "traditional" oil change DIY until sometime in 2013. I could do a "how to change oil with an oil extractor" this winter, if you folks are interested.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/544-cruze-oil-change-1-4t.html.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

One word:

Really?


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

Should you check the oil when its hot, warm or cold? 
thanks :question:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Looks like some of us could use a "how to clean your engine" write-up. :dazed052:
> 
> View attachment 7402


Agreed, too many neglected Bays here lol



Beaker said:


> One word:
> 
> Really?


If we were on a Supra, 240, or Corvette forum... I'd say the same. But I think the numbers of normal people outweighs enthusiasts and surprisingly a lot of them visit the site. The reminder doesn't hurt.



izzyizz said:


> Should you check the oil when its hot, warm or cold?
> thanks :question:


Warm


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Just for reference for all the people who don't regularly do their own oil, the car should be off. Removing the dipstick while it is running can and will kill the engine.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

When I check my oil it's always way over the full mark. I know I didn't put more in it that it called for in the oil change and its always been that way even when the dealer changes the oil. Has anyone ever figured out if the dipstick is to long or are we being told to add to much oi?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> When I check my oil it's always way over the full mark. I know I didn't put more in it that it called for in the oil change and its always been that way even when the dealer changes the oil. Has anyone ever figured out if the dipstick is to long or are we being told to add to much oi?


Only check oil with the engine off and on level ground. The dipstick will always show the oil high when you first pull it out. That's why you pull the dipstick out, clean it off, and then put the dipstick in and pull it out to check. So - is the oil over the full mark after following the instructions sciphi put together?


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

obermd said:


> Only check oil with the engine off and on level ground. The dipstick will always show the oil high when you first pull it out. That's why you pull the dipstick out, clean it off, and then put the dipstick in and pull it out to check. So - is the oil over the full mark after following the instructions sciphi put together?


Yes, I know how to check the oil.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Beaker said:


> One word:
> 
> Really?


Yep, really. I had a co-worker with a LT/RS who gave me the impression they knew nothing about how it operated, and might not know how to even get the hood open in case of emergency. Very educated person, too.


----------



## blacksheep40 (Jun 9, 2012)

anybody need a how to open trunk tutorial? i got pics...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

blacksheep40 said:


> anybody need a how to open trunk tutorial? i got pics...


I think we're okay. 

The target audience for this how-to knows how to operate the car already, and likely knows nothing of the mechanical bits underneath the hood. Or, they might know how to get the hood open, but be totally freaked out about doing routine checks underneath the hood.


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> When I check my oil it's always way over the full mark. I know I didn't put more in it that it called for in the oil change and its always been that way even when the dealer changes the oil. Has anyone ever figured out if the dipstick is to long or are we being told to add to much oi?


Yes, I checked mine yesterday and it was over. Oil was changed by the dealer, oh I also checked three times everytime cleaning off the dipstick.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it was said before, but make sure you are on level ground, and let the car sit for a few moments after shutting it off too. The allows the oil to work its way back down to the pan to get an accurate reading as well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

blacksheep40 said:


> anybody need a how to open trunk tutorial? i got pics...


Actually there have been several threads here on the fact that there is no interior trunk release and the exterior trunk release isn't obvious. In fact I didn't know about it until I read one of the trunk release threads.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Tell me about it. Oh well, the wife would likely have a few words to say if I detailed the engine. Or tell me to do the same to her car....


WHAT????? I don't tell my wife how to clean my clothes so she better not tell me how to clean my engine.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

izzyizz said:


> Yes, I checked mine yesterday and it was over. Oil was changed by the dealer, oh I also checked three times everytime cleaning off the dipstick.


As far as dealer oil changes go.......I wouldn't put any more faith in them doing it right as I would in Jiffy Lube.......which I would be willing to say many of the dealers' oil change "specialists" came from.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

obermd said:


> Actually there have been several threads here on the fact that there is no interior trunk release and the exterior trunk release isn't obvious. In fact I didn't know about it until I read one of the trunk release threads.


Or, there's some demand for a clear, concise thread on how to get the trunk opened. 

I stand corrected!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> WHAT????? I don't tell my wife how to clean my clothes so she better not tell me how to clean my engine.


(Should be) This!


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

Either the oil capacity is incorrect, or the description of how to read the dipstick is incorrect. My Cruze consistently showed the oil level to be in the top 'cross hatched' area of the dipstick from the time I picked it up at the dealer until I did the first oil change myself at 1224 miles. I wondered if it had been overfilled. My owners manual indicates that the capacity is 4.0 liters/4.25 quarts. That's approximately what I put into it when I did my oil change. I say approximately because I refilled from a 5Q container (Quaker State Ultimate Durability full synthetic). According to the container, there's still about 3/4 Q still in the bottle. Anway, I believe that the top crosshatch section of the dipstick indicates 'full' range, the clear section shows the 'safe to operate' range, and the bottom crosshatch section is the 'add a quart' range. At least I hope so. Any thoughts?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

You might be correct on that. I've never been that careful about making sure the dipstick is actually right when checking the oil after an oil change. I always put 4 liters in and call it good.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Can some one give me some adivce. i check my oil about once every 2weeks. No matter if it is warm or cold, the dipstick is always covered in oil. i get it onto the flatest surface i can find, but the end of it always has oil all over it. I m a bit concerned that the dealer put too much oil into and not sure if i m doing something wrong ( i hope not i been working on cars with my dad for years and would feel like a fool). If someone one could let me know if this is normal or i have too much oil or i am not sure.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kfr291 said:


> Can some one give me some adivce. i check my oil about once every 2weeks. No matter if it is warm or cold, the dipstick is always covered in oil. i get it onto the flatest surface i can find, but the end of it always has oil all over it. I m a bit concerned that the dealer put too much oil into and not sure if i m doing something wrong ( i hope not i been working on cars with my dad for years and would feel like a fool). If someone one could let me know if this is normal or i have too much oil or i am not sure.


Make sure the car is off, and take out the dipstick. Wipe it off, and put it back in with the hash marks facing *up*. Then, remove it, and check the fluid level. If the fluid level is too high, then they probably over-filled it.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

yeah thats what i have been doing; car off, let sit for about 10-15 minutes pull the stick wipe it, check it again ( do that about 3 times) replace it close the hood. so they did just overfill it, thats not good


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

Overfilling can be as bad as underfilling. The crankshaft whips the oil into foam, which doesn't lubricate very well.
Am I the only one that finds the dipstick on the 1.4 doesn't slide back in smoothly?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Big Grouch said:


> Overfilling can be as bad as underfilling. The crankshaft whips the oil into foam, which doesn't lubricate very well.
> Am I the only one that finds the dipstick on the 1.4 doesn't slide back in smoothly?


Mine doesnt either, but it sure seals good!

How much have they overfilled? Despite the recommended capacity of 4.25, alot of techs assume the 'ecotecs' take 5 quarts, as most earlier ones did. 3/4 of a qt overfill is not too much to worry about.

A harmful scenario would be putting 6qts into the Impala v6's, when all it calls for is 4(less than our Cruzes).

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

I only put 4 quarts in my 1.4. It's dead nuts in the middle of the acceptable range, I check it EVERY fuel up, and I use 100% synthetic.
Again, I don't trust anyone else to do oil changes. It "seems" simple, but there are a million ways to screw it up. I'm sure the dealer has some joker with his hat on backwards doing oil changes, the top journeymen have more important things to do.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Big Grouch said:


> I only put 4 quarts in my 1.4. It's dead nuts in the middle of the acceptable range, I check it EVERY fuel up, and I use 100% synthetic.
> Again, I don't trust anyone else to do oil changes. It "seems" simple, but there are a million ways to screw it up. I'm sure the dealer has some joker with his hat on backwards doing oil changes, the top journeymen have more important things to do.


 Well stated! Moving forward I'm going to do this also myself. On the second oil change I moved my car to Mobil 1 full synthetic and have been using it ever since. I think that when I start changing my own oil I'm going to be using Royal Purple. I use that in my Suburban and my motorcycle and I'm quite happy with that.

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've always checked my oil when the engine is stone cold after sitting overnight for consistency sake. However in situations where I need to check it hot, I found that *10 minutes* after shutdown is the magic number. That's how long it takes _full operating temp, hot oil _to drain back into the pan of a 1.4T for the same consistent reading of overnight cold oil. 

This past weekend I drove it and parked it, then checked it at 3, 5, 10, 15 and 20 minutes, and at 10 minutes is where it hit the mark I found from overnight and remained unchanged later at 15 or 20.


----------

